# 250 ton crane in 1/29th



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just ordered a new 1/29th scale 250 ton crane kit from www.thegalline.com and it should be here in a couple weeks. This should be a great build. Just look at their 1/29th box cab kit. Hope to have this ready for the Spring ECLSTS. Jack I also orderd the box cab but will be doing in the 1947 Jersey Central repaint with the liberty symblol. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not see a 1/29 250 ton crane listed on there site only a 1/20th and not 250 ton. Later RJD


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Might it be a custom they are putting together?


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

THE GAL LINE[/i] will be offering a 250 ton railroad crane project in 1/29th scale.  The drawings are done and the prototype has been cut and will arrive here next week.  Add a week before pictures are available.  The crane design is similar to the one pictured here. http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/ln40015.jpg
I can design a new car faster than I can update my website.
Some highlights.
The project includes the car body, special bolsters designed to ballast the car, telescoping out riggers (6), etched non-skid deck patterns, removable cab roof, a complete boom, and many additional detail parts.  The project was also designed with RC control in mind. Winch side frames are cut so mini servos can be directly installed to the winch drums.  Cab rotation gears are also included.  This is a large project. 6 sheets of 12 x 24” laser cut, etched and drilled styrene.
An optional set of 6 wheel buckeye truck frames will also be available.
Thank you Jack for inspiring this project. I have wanted to build one of these since my Lionel days as a kid.
Alan
[email protected]
www.thegallline.com
As a reminder this is a craftsman style project that will require some additional parts that are not supplied.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Link would not work for me.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry 


try this.


http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/ln40015.jpg


alan


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Try this link...one too many letter L's in the first one. 


http://www.thegalline.com/


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh boy! 

I'll be watching this......I want one like the photo link. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm into wanting to buy kits. Love to buy some of Brians 
love to buy the top part of the crane, I have wheels and base.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it posted on your web site? Is there a price for it. Later RJD


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

RJ
It is not posted on the website yet. If you are interested in purchasing the crane project (or part of one Marty) or the buckeye truck frames drop me a line at [email protected] 
Alan


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Alan, the work bench is clear for both projects. The Nonesuch trucks have been built (got in touch with the guy who used to produce them and he said I was free to cast as many as I wanted off this set--- just what I wanted another project) with bearings installed and the servo's will be here next week. I have two Aristo revolutions RX on the bench ready to be installed to controll the 4 servo's. Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think it's against the rules to tell us the price. If you can't do it here, please email me and tell me how much, my email is at the bottom of my sig. 

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, I will Alan reply to the cost. For what he charged me I was willing to pay double with no problem without seeing the final product. If you look at his box cab in 1/29 and compare it to the original in the B&O museum in Baltimore, which I have, you will know why it's dead on. He used 6 12x24 sheets for all the parts which are laser cut and etched for greater detail. The only thing that I didn't order where his trucks because I have an extra unused set of Nonesuch trucks from before the went out of production about 6 years ago. Alan will be cutting two units on the first run mine and his and we will be both in the race to complete it for the Spring ECLSTS. Mine will be a little harder because he designed it a my request to add 4 servo's. One for cab rotation, one for boom up/down, one for tip hook up/down and the last for the sling hook up/down all driven by Daves servo/revolution control. This will be my second use of the servo/revolution control. I had Dave create it for a PRR tug boat I built iin G scale for motor control and steering and it works like a charm. Jack @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The price mentioned in the email was $360, and $60 for the trucks. I believe they are probably great models, considering all the sheets used, although you say laser cut and etched, and my understanding they are styrene, so how is styrene etched? 

Perhaps there are styrene and brass parts? 

Please keep us apprised of the construction, I am interested in doing exactly what you want, although I will use DCC and Zimo. 

Regards Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep do hope they keep us posted on progress as I'd like to do as Greg is considering doing with DCC. Later RJD


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Well guys, I just sent the man a check for one, so hopefully before long I'll have a 250 ton Crane kit in 
an I'll let U know what it looks like... I've always wanted one in G scale, built one back in the late 50s in 
HO which I still have and dearly love... Planning on doing it up for the WM, they had B-E cranes that looked 
identical to the one on the NE website... I built the crane tender for the WM 250 ton wreck crane some 
years ago, been using it with a modified USA 25 ton crane for years, got that much done anyway...
Paul R...


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

First taste of the 250 ton crane project.
The prototype arrived yesterday.
Will start to build this weekend. More pictures to follow.
Alan
www.thegalline.com
[email protected]


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 

I think what they are saying when they say etched is that instead of cutting all the way through they are cutting part way into the plastic. For instance when you look at the buckeye truck you notice detail on the brake shoes that is done by reducing the power to the laser and only going part way through the plastic. 

Andre


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

very cool, must be a really nice setup. 

But the GAL on the journal box covers... is that just for the prototype? 

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, the GAL is only lightly etched so if it is something you don"t like a quick smear of putty makes it go away since you have to paint the truck after assembly. Well I got the kit in the mail yesterday but work called so the build will start tomorrow. The laser etched diamond plat is amazing and the 6 working outriggers look extend the way they should. The boom has so many details, it even has the small stablizer brackets to keep it from swinging. It came cut on 6 black 12" x 24" styrene sheets and the cuts are so fine you can start dry fitting the parts go together that easy. Alan will be building one also and already well started and has sent me progress pics and you will love it. There are no instructions yet so as he is building his he is documenting it and taking photos. He has sent me what he has done to date and I will try to keep up with him. Jackl @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! Lots of pix please! 

Looks to be a fine model! 

Greg


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is the first shot of the crane. I will continue to post pictures on my website.
If you have any questions about the model, feel free to drop me a line at [email protected]
Thanks for looking
Alan
www.thegalline.com

[url="


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Alan, Yours looks great, mine is coming along but a little slower, all pieces fit perfect so far. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg and all check out the build on their web site. Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did, I'd like to see the double pulleys too instead of the singles as shown. 

Greg


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the first Pictures of the idler flat I designed for the crane.


Alan 


[email protected]


http://www.thegalline.com/


[url="


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is another shot with the crane.


Alan


http://www.thegalline.com/


[email protected]


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Alan, you are the master. Glad I called you on this build. Thanks Jack


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!!! Cool! Great looking duo. 


-Kevin.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just ordered my idler car to go with the crane. Jack


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken the two hooks should not have crossed cables. Other wise a very nice job and well done. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

He might be doing NYC subway cars next if there are enough takers. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got an Email from Alan and the idler is in the mail. Trying to get the crane and idler and the Box Cab done for the Spring ECLSTS show.


----------

